# Do Chihuahuas really stop growing at 6 months?



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

I've read online (and even had one breeder tell me) that the Chihuahua skeleton is grown or mostly grown at 6 months. What have your experiences been with your Chis? Thanks for sharing!

Sammy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They are usually finished their 'growing' by 6 months, but may fill out and put anywhere from 1/2 to 1 pound until 12 months. They may gain the same in inches.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Yes that's accurate for my chis. They all stopped growing at around 6 months old, in terms of height, but then carried on filling out for a while after that.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango didn't gain any more height or length after about 7 months of age. He weighed 2.5 pounds at that age. But he didn't gain his mature physique till he was close to 18 months. His chest filled out, his tummy tuck became more apparent, he got a little more fleshy around his head which caused his eyes to change shape a bit, giving him a more chi-typical bug-eyed appearance. 

His coat changed too, a bit. He has a slight ruff around his neck that didn't become apparent till he was well over 12 months of age. He's also double-coated, which I didn't notice till he was over a year. He topped out at just under 4 pounds, so that weight increase occurred between the age of 7 and 18 months.


----------

